# Replacement Parts for Master Forge?



## magnum3672 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I've done a bit of looking around but I couldn't find any replacement parts for my Master Forge electric. I don't really want to spend 300 dollars on a new smoker so I'm trying to replace what I've got. I believe its the heating element.

Anyways if you guys know any sources I'd appreciate it.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 1, 2014)

What's the model number?


----------



## sb59 (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe *MBTechguy could answer this question for you. I suspect Master forge smokers are re branded smokers for Lowe's made by Master Built. *


----------



## magnum3672 (Oct 1, 2014)

Apparently it's a rebranded Landmann smoker, model 32901 by them. It's an 800 watt heating element that I need replaced.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 1, 2014)

Think I found a source for you.   Look below


----------



## sb59 (Oct 1, 2014)

Good for you, at least now you know who to call.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.landmann-usa.com/store/s...01-electric-smoker-parts/32901partsbreakdown/

Per the above link,  Part "M"    Item#  ES0013


----------

